# il ministro



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2008)

ha sempre un'aria un po' spiritata .secondo me tutto le si può imputare tranne di mancare di vera passione per quello che fa 
anzi, a me sembra posseduta dal demone di almirante

avete visto l'intervista alle invasioni barbariche?
http://www.la7.it/approfondimento/dettaglio.asp?prop=invasioni&video=19622


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

credo che siano le lenti a contatto a darle quell'aria sempre di appena sveglia e spaventata.
no non l'ho vista l'intervista


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> credo che siano le lenti a contatto a darle quell'aria sempre di appena sveglia e spaventata.
> no non l'ho vista l'intervista


 guardala brugolina.


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guardala brugolina.


non posso, sono in ufficio e ho 3 stronze davanti..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha sempre un'aria un po' spiritata .secondo me tutto le si può imputare tranne di mancare di vera passione per quello che fa
> anzi, a me sembra posseduta dal demone di almirante
> 
> avete visto l'intervista alle invasioni barbariche?
> http://www.la7.it/approfondimento/dettaglio.asp?prop=invasioni&video=19622


 L'ho vista e mi ha fatto impressione.
Gli occhi sbarrati mi hanno fatto pensare a una disfunzione, più che alle lenti.
Mi ha dato l'impressione di un'appartenente a una setta.
Ridicole l'affermazione di valori di destra Dio Patria e Famiglia che non si capisce già igenerale cosa significhino calati nel concreto, ma detti da lei che si prostra daventi al Silvio suonano non solo anacronistici, ma anche sinistri.
Ha comunque studiato bene la tecnica di risponder pere quando le si chiede mele.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho vista e mi ha fatto impressione.
> Gli occhi sbarrati mi hanno fatto pensare a una disfunzione, più che alle lenti.
> Mi ha dato l'impressione di un'appartenente a una setta.
> Ridicole l'affermazione di valori di destra Dio Patria e Famiglia che non si capisce già igenerale cosa significhino calati nel concreto, ma detti da lei che si prostra daventi al Silvio suonano non solo anacronistici, ma anche *sinistri.*
> Ha comunque studiato bene la tecnica di risponder pere quando le si chiede mele.


oddio... questa è una bella incongruenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio... questa è una bella incongruenza


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho vista e mi ha fatto impressione.
> Gli occhi sbarrati mi hanno fatto pensare a una disfunzione, più che alle lenti.
> .


 
all'inizio pensavo si facesse di coca..con quegli occhietti sempre sbarrati..invece penso proprio che abbia delle lenti che non c'azzeccano.
mi fa una tristezza..


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

*Poverina*

Non sta bene in salute e il dramma e' che non se ne rende conto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sta bene in salute e il dramma e' che non se ne rende conto.


secondo me ha problemi con la tiroide


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> secondo me ha problemi con la tiroide


 forse hai ragione.mi pare il morbo di basedow o in generale l'pertiroidismo porta gli occhi quasi a scoppiare dall'orbita


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> secondo me ha problemi con la tiroide





Minerva ha detto:


> forse hai ragione.mi pare il morbo di basedow o in generale l'pertiroidismo porta gli occhi quasi a scoppiare dall'orbita



invade anche nel cervello?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> invade anche nel cervello?


ma nel suo caso problemi al cervello ce li ha a prescindere dal basedow....non la si può sentire...


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma nel suo caso problemi al cervello ce li ha a prescindere dal basedow*....non la si può sentire...*


Appunto.


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse hai ragione.mi pare il morbo di basedow o in generale l'pertiroidismo porta gli occhi quasi a scoppiare dall'orbita


ma che schifo. 
non dite più niente che mi viene da svenire


----------



## Iris (26 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha sempre un'aria un po' spiritata .secondo me tutto le si può imputare tranne di mancare di vera passione per quello che fa
> anzi, a me sembra posseduta dal demone di almirante
> 
> avete visto l'intervista alle invasioni barbariche?
> http://www.la7.it/approfondimento/dettaglio.asp?prop=invasioni&video=19622


 
E' anoressica, e fatta di coca. D'altronde nessuna donna riuscirebbe a sopportare un tale linciaggio (meritato o meno) senza assumere qualcosa.
Non sarebbe l'unica.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2008)

sul linciaggio devo dire di aver trovato fuori luogo e volgarissima la guzzanti così come tutte le battute sulle sue presunte prestazioni sessuali.


----------



## Iris (26 Novembre 2008)

Io non condivido nulla della Garfagna. La legge sulla prostituzione poi è veramente mal fatta, demagogica ed inutile: punire le prostitute, la clientela, ma non gli sfruttatori.
Per il resto la trovo esaltata, aggressiva, e poco preparata.
Cosa commbini sotto le lenzuola, o i tavoli, mi lascia indifferente.
Certo, non vorrei che mia figlia fosse come lei. 
E non mi sento rappresentata, nè ben governata da una che prima fa la calendarista e poi la politicante.
Ma io, non sono di aperte vedute.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Sono veterocomunista


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

mi ha fatto ridere quando le si è chiesto come vedrebeb, da elettrice, se fosse ministra una con due anni di esperienza. e lei ha rispsoto dicendo largo ai giovani. ma se il leader del tuo partito sono 20anni che deve andare in pensione e non lo scolli? E poi mica 'giovani' indiscriminatamente! Si parlava di presenza politica perchè la politica è un mestiere! Come vedreste se fosse primario uno laureato in medicina da due anni? mah!


----------



## Iris (26 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi ha fatto ridere quando le si è chiesto come vedrebeb, da elettrice, se fosse ministra una con due anni di esperienza. e lei ha rispsoto dicendo largo ai giovani. ma se il leader del tuo partito sono 20anni che deve andare in pensione e non lo scolli? E poi mica 'giovani' indiscriminatamente! Si parlava di presenza politica perchè la politica è un mestiere! Come vedreste se fosse primario uno laureato in medicina da due anni? mah!


 
Appunto, lei ed altri (non solo lei) sono la dimostrazione che la politica non è una cosa seria. Per fare una professione occorre imparare. Per fare il deputato ed il ministro serve chissà cosa altro.


----------



## Bruja (26 Novembre 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Appunto, lei ed altri (non solo lei) sono la dimostrazione che la politica non è una cosa seria. Per fare una professione occorre imparare. Per fare il deputato ed il ministro serve chissà cosa altro.


Hai perfettamente ragione, più che mai da noi, la politica non é una cosa seria da decenni, e senza disrinzioni di campo.. a me meraviglia soprattutto la meraviglia generale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2008)

dal buon augias su " Repubblica"


*- LE ESTERNAZIONI DELLA MINISTRA CARFAGNA...
*Del ministro *Carfagna *conoscevamo fino a pochi giorni fa quasi solo l' hardware. È donna di aspetto gradevole, anche se il primo piano televisivo non le dona troppo. In gioventù ha aspirato a un qualche imprecisato ruolo nello spettacolo ed è dunque passata attraverso tutte le esperienze più o meno gradevoli alle quali le ragazze di bell'aspetto e di molte vaghe ambizioni, o speranze, si sottopongono. Ora, grazie alla maliziosa dolcezza di *Daria* *Bignardi *che l' ha intervistata barbaricamente, del ministro *Carfagna *conosciamo anche il software. A occhio e croce direi che l' hardware è meglio. Non per polemica né per partito preso, ritengo che alcune sue affermazioni sarebbero di gravità inaudita se fossero state fatte da una persona davvero responsabile politicamente.
Alla domanda della *Bignardi *se non sia anomalo che il presidente del Consiglio abbia tre Reti Tv, il ministro ha risposto: «*Berlusconi *fa quello che gli pare, assolutamente quello che gli pare», frase che forse nemmeno *Bossi* avrebbe osato pronunciare e che infatti molti giornali, compreso il Corriere della Sera, hanno ritenuto di dover censurare dalle cronache per ragioni intuibili. Sulla celebre triade ottocentesca "Dio, Patria e Famiglia" deve essersi ispirata a quanto detto recentemente dal ministro *Tremonti *anche se dubito che i due riempiano quelle parole così imprecise con i medesimi contenuti. Sull' essersi paragonata a *Obama *o a *Reagan*, un consiglio: licenziare chi le prepara le risposte prima che combini altri guai


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*santo cielo*

Mi domando anche che cosa pensi veramente di Obama e Reagan visto che pensa di avere delle similitudini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

